# Enworld Fantasy Football UK (soccer) - Final Standings



## PieAndDragon (Jul 10, 2006)

Hi All

Our annual fantasy football (soccer state-side) is on again! I've created a league for the 2006 / 2007 English Barclays Premiership, for any enworlder's who are interested.

The league is located at http://fantasy.premierleague.com/, it's purely for fun and all are welcome.

The season starts 19th August. The joining code for the Enworlders Utd league is 15590-4234. No actual knowledge of football is needed (although it may give an advantage) and there's no limit on the number of people who can join.

So far we have:

*Cereal Donkeys* - detomo
*FC Fumble* - ?ScyldSceafing?
*Kordek's Krushers* - Ferret
*Bythebar's 11* - Zamtap
*BoltonRoad Wanderers* - loki44
*FC Greyhawk United* - johnsemlak
*Clueless* - deGlove
*Bright Crusaders* - Malladin
*Estrogen FC* - Wyn A'rienh 
*Bostero FC* - thud13x
*Håkons Engler* - Gulla
*Falling Magpies* - Deng
*FC Arkham* - Theron

Cheers,

Duncan


----------



## ScyldSceafing (Jul 12, 2006)

I think I finished dead last last season! Yee-haw!


----------



## Ferret (Jul 12, 2006)

I've made my team.... Kordeks's Krushers, its lame but whatever!


----------



## Zamtap (Jul 12, 2006)

Ok I'm there, as bythebar's 11 

Good luck all

Zamtap


----------



## loki44 (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm in as the BoltonRoad Wanderers.  The Donkeys are going down this season!

Unlimited transfers until opening day, right?


----------



## PieAndDragon (Jul 13, 2006)

loki44 said:
			
		

> I'm in as the BoltonRoad Wanderers.  The Donkeys are going down this season!
> 
> Unlimited transfers until opening day, right?




Yep. No cost to transfer before the first matches.

The Donkeys plan to sweep the league once more. With an even more hideous kit than last year


----------



## johnsemlak (Jul 14, 2006)

I'm in as FC Greyhawk United (cheesy name, I know)


----------



## PieAndDragon (Jul 19, 2006)

One month til the Premiership starts. With players joining from the Italian clubs, it could be an interesting season.


----------



## loki44 (Jul 22, 2006)

Just did some preliminary team-tweaking.  I really like Drogba, and Shevchenko for that matter, but I'm having trouble with the thought of picking any Chelsea strikers at the moment.  With Crespo, Lampard, Robben, Duff and now Ballack lurking about it's difficult to predict how the scoring will be distributed.  I'm even shying away from Lampard, my captain for all last season, in favor of Gerrard as my top midfielder.  Is a salary cap ever discussed in England like it is here for baseball (already exists in other U.S. sports)?  Abramovich is just ruining the league.....and I thought Man U was bad a few years back!


----------



## malladin (Jul 22, 2006)

I'm in!


----------



## Wyn A'rienh (Jul 29, 2006)

What the heck, I'll play again.  

Estrogen FC is me.


----------



## PieAndDragon (Jul 29, 2006)

Wyn A'rienh said:
			
		

> What the heck, I'll play again.




Welcome back


----------



## thud13x (Jul 30, 2006)

Just joined as Bostero FC.

Up the Hammers!


----------



## Gulla (Jul 31, 2006)

Håkons Engler has joined the league.

Hopefully I'æll do better than the bottom 3% this time   

Håkon


----------



## PieAndDragon (Aug 4, 2006)

So any tips on players to watch at the mo?

Villa might be worth a shout if the new coach can make a difference. Like loki44 I'm wary of Chelsea players, but there are a bundle of transfers who may be worth looking at and a fresh load of players from the three promoted teams.


----------



## loki44 (Aug 4, 2006)

detomo said:
			
		

> So any tips on players to watch at the mo?




Ruud shuttling off to Spain was a bit of a shocker for me.  Somebody will have to fill his boots.  Rooney is almost cost-prohibitive but he's likely to have a huge season if he can control himself.  Carrick might not be a bad pick-up at midfield.


----------



## Theron (Aug 6, 2006)

FC Arkham here. If the last fantasy league I played in (Euro 2004) is any indication, I'll be battling for relegation from Week One.


----------



## PieAndDragon (Aug 8, 2006)

loki44 said:
			
		

> Ruud shuttling off to Spain was a bit of a shocker for me.  Somebody will have to fill his boots.  Rooney is almost cost-prohibitive but he's likely to have a huge season if he can control himself.  Carrick might not be a bad pick-up at midfield.




With Carrick injured and Rooney likely to miss a couple of games after receiving a red in a friendly, I'll be looking for other picks for the start of the season 

Still not paying 14 for Henri though.


----------



## loki44 (Aug 8, 2006)

detomo said:
			
		

> With Carrick injured and Rooney likely to miss a couple of games after receiving a red in a friendly, I'll be looking for other picks for the start of the season
> 
> Still not paying 14 for Henri though.




Hadn't heard about Carrick's injury til now.  And yeah, and I'm Rooney-shy as well.  I'm content with the forwards I've selected (none costing more than 9   ).  The only Chelsea player I'm considering is Terry.  Did I see out of the corner of my eye yesterday that Crespo moved to Inter Milan?  If you want soccer news, er football, here in the States you have to root around for it.


----------



## PieAndDragon (Aug 15, 2006)

Well, Rooney and Scholes have both been handed 3 match bans, although they can play in Man U's first game of the season. Time to look at those nice, juicy, expensive Chelsea Players


----------



## loki44 (Aug 18, 2006)

One day to go!  Last chance to make free transfers for those injured/suspended players before play starts.


----------



## Wyn A'rienh (Aug 19, 2006)

Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Theron (Aug 19, 2006)

And we're off!

I've got to wait for Chelsea and Man U to play tomorrow to get my final score for the weekend, but I'm reasonably pleased so far with FC Arkham's first week.


----------



## Deng (Aug 21, 2006)

Woohooo.... first after week one... the only way is down!!


----------



## PieAndDragon (Aug 21, 2006)

And get your transfers for this week in early, as there are games mid-week starting Tuesday. 

Rooney and Scholes of Man U are banned for 3 games, Arsenal, Wigan, Liverpool and Newcastle have no games in week 2 so you won't get any points for those players.


----------



## Theron (Aug 21, 2006)

detomo said:
			
		

> And get your transfers for this week in early, as there are games mid-week starting Tuesday.
> 
> Rooney and Scholes of Man U are banned for 3 games, Arsenal, Wigan, Liverpool and Newcastle have no games in week 2 so you won't get any points for those players.




Thanks for the reminder.  I probably would've missed Defoe's injury otherwise.


----------



## Deng (Aug 22, 2006)

detomo said:
			
		

> And get your transfers for this week in early, as there are games mid-week starting Tuesday.
> 
> Rooney and Scholes of Man U are banned for 3 games, Arsenal, Wigan, Liverpool and Newcastle have no games in week 2 so you won't get any points for those players.





Hey, no tips, how else am I going to be able to keep my top spot!!!


----------



## loki44 (Aug 28, 2006)

Deng said:
			
		

> Woohooo.... first after week one... the only way is down!!




My turn now.....

Wanderers are #1! 
(peering over the precipice)


----------



## Theron (Aug 28, 2006)

loki44 said:
			
		

> My turn now.....
> 
> Wanderers are #1!
> (peering over the precipice)




While I'm kind of surprised to be sitting fifth at the moment, I'm really getting annoyed by Mr. Henry's inability to find the back of the net.  Extremely annoyed.  I'm hoping for big things from Yakubu today to give me a boost before the break.


----------



## loki44 (Aug 28, 2006)

Theron said:
			
		

> While I'm kind of surprised to be sitting fifth at the moment, I'm really getting annoyed by Mr. Henry's inability to find the back of the net.  Extremely annoyed.




How about the whole team?  Against Man City the whole team looked tentative.  Everybody was looking to make one more pass and nobody was looking to take a shot.  I'm not a big Arsenal fan, and I know they've had success with that sort of deliberate play in the past, but it was almost comical to watch.  Henry can still do some amazing things with the ball, but he really duffed a few last match.

Too bad about Yakubu there!  Middlesbrough's certainly already had their ups and downs in this short season.  I'm sure it'll sort out in the end, but some of these lower echelon teams are looking pretty good early on.


----------



## Theron (Aug 29, 2006)

loki44 said:
			
		

> How about the whole team?  Against Man City the whole team looked tentative.  Everybody was looking to make one more pass and nobody was looking to take a shot.  I'm not a big Arsenal fan, and I know they've had success with that sort of deliberate play in the past, but it was almost comical to watch.  Henry can still do some amazing things with the ball, but he really duffed a few last match.
> 
> Too bad about Yakubu there!  Middlesbrough's certainly already had their ups and downs in this short season.  I'm sure it'll sort out in the end, but some of these lower echelon teams are looking pretty good early on.




Yeah, Middlesbrough let me down today, but I still think Yakubu is a good value.

I'm an Arsenal fan, so Saturday's match was just painful to watch.  And it was a team effort, but Henry had two one-on-one opportunities on goal and muffed them both. My fantasy squad only has Lehmann, Gilberto and Henry, and so far Gilberto's been the most productive of the lot.  Right now, I think my two best players are Arteta and Neville from Everton.

But I'll hang on to Thierry a bit longer.  I'm a sap for the Gunners.


----------



## PieAndDragon (Sep 7, 2006)

So with the next 4 weekends having matches for the Premiership, the season proper begins. Anyone buying Rooney when he returns to Man U?


----------



## loki44 (Sep 7, 2006)

detomo said:
			
		

> Anyone buying Rooney when he returns to Man U?




A bit too pricey for me.  And his cards will cost you points.  What did you think of the final transfers?  Nothing really jumped out at me.


----------



## PieAndDragon (Sep 8, 2006)

None of the transfers have tempted me. Need to see how they play this weekend. Just gone with Zamora as the one transfer of the week, for the moment.


----------



## loki44 (Sep 8, 2006)

detomo said:
			
		

> None of the transfers have tempted me. Need to see how they play this weekend. Just gone with Zamora as the one transfer of the week, for the moment.




I'm wondering if Ashley Cole will have a negative impact on Bridge's playing time in this first match after the transfer.  I'm sticking with Bridge this week, but we'll have to see after that.


----------



## Theron (Sep 9, 2006)

detomo said:
			
		

> So with the next 4 weekends having matches for the Premiership, the season proper begins. Anyone buying Rooney when he returns to Man U?




Not if Mr. Henry can build on today's goal, I won't.  I'm very happy with my squad today.  I just wish I'd had Friedel in goal rather than Lehmann.


----------



## Theron (Sep 15, 2006)

Whoa.  Let's here it for the substitution rules.  Netted me an additional 11 points for McBride.


----------



## loki44 (Sep 15, 2006)

Theron said:
			
		

> Not if Mr. Henry can build on today's goal, I won't.




Looks like Henry will be out for the ManU match.  Can Arsenal score without him?  Some interesting matches this weekend make for interesting lineup decisions.  Can Portsmouth manage another clean sheet?  If I think so, do I have the guts to bench D. Bent?  Will Zamora lose significant time to Tevez, or is Harewood the odd man out?  I expect Liverpool to put up a fight vs. Chelsea despite their rocky start. Can't even decide who to make my captain.  Tough week.


----------



## loki44 (Sep 19, 2006)

Does the Liverpool v. Newcastle match this Wednesday count?  Or are they ignoring it for fantasy purposes since each of those teams would then have two matches this game week?


----------



## PieAndDragon (Sep 19, 2006)

They count. Which is why I have a Liverpool defender as my captain this week. Shame they didn't play him


----------



## loki44 (Sep 19, 2006)

detomo said:
			
		

> They count. Which is why I have a Liverpool defender as my captain this week. Shame they didn't play him




I was wondering about the choice of Hyypia as captain with Chelsea on the slate last Sunday.  So, this Wednesday's game counts for gameweek 5, rather than 6, right?  Either way, Gerrard is due for something spectacular.  

The Magpies and Crusaders are sitting pretty with Bellamy and Duff on the pitch.  Magpies even more so with Alonso.  Nice moves fellas.  I need to play closer attention to scheduling.


----------



## Deng (Sep 21, 2006)

loki44 said:
			
		

> The Magpies and Crusaders are sitting pretty with Bellamy and Duff on the pitch.  Magpies even more so with Alonso.  Nice moves fellas.




I'm slightly disappointed with Bellamy... I thought he would have been doing a lot better and I only kept Duff because I can't have a team without a Newcastle player!!

Happy with my choice of Alonso as captain thought   

EDITED: 'cos I'm a moron and can't spell!


----------



## loki44 (Sep 21, 2006)

Deng said:
			
		

> Happy with my choice of Alonso as captain thought




Brilliant!  And I believe that choice puts Deng on top, for now.


----------



## Theron (Sep 24, 2006)

And, Monsieur Henry finally justifies my confidence in him.  About time, too.


----------



## PieAndDragon (Oct 2, 2006)

These are the current points and standings.

335 	BoltonRoad Wanderers  [loki44]  	 	
327	Falling Magpies [Deng] 	
319 	Cereal Donkeys [detomo] 		
302	Bright Crusaders [Malladin] 	 	
285 	FC Arkham [Theron] 	
262 	Håkons Engler [Gulla] 		
246 	Bostero FC [thud13x] 	
244 	FC Fumble [ScyldSceafing] 	
244 	bythebar's 11 [Zamtap]
239 	Estrogen FC [Wyn A'rienh] 
220	Kordek's Krushers [Ferret] 	
209 	AFC Hopeless  [deGlove] 	 	
195	FC Greyhawk United [johnsemlak]


----------



## Deng (Oct 4, 2006)

Had to do a new update as I didn't want people thinking I wasn't top of the league again after the game on monday  

348 Falling Magpies [Deng] 
341 BoltonRoad Wanderers [loki44] 
320 Cereal Donkeys [detomo] 
302 Bright Crusaders [Malladin] 
290 FC Arkham [Theron] 
263 Håkons Engler [Gulla] 
247 Bostero FC [thud13x] 
246 bythebar's 11 [Zamtap]
244 FC Fumble [ScyldSceafing] 
240 Estrogen FC [Wyn A'rienh] 
234 Kordek's Krushers [Ferret] 
216 AFC Hopeless  [deGlove] 
195 FC Greyhawk United [johnsemlak]


----------



## loki44 (Oct 23, 2006)

What, Ronaldo only plays mid-week Champions League matches now?  Got burned by the guy 2 weeks in a row.


----------



## Theron (Oct 23, 2006)

New standings

463 Falling Magpies [Deng]
428 BoltonRoad Wanderers [loki44]
414 FC Arkham [Theron]
407 Cereal Donkeys [detomo]
393 Bright Crusaders [Malladin]
371 Håkons Engler [Gulla]
353 Estrogen FC [Wyn A'rienh]
345 FC Fumble [ScyldSceafing]
336 bythebar's 11 [Zamtap]
328 Bostero FC [thud13x]
327 AFC Hopeless [deGlove]
309 Kordek's Krushers [Ferret]
281 FC Greyhawk United [johnsemlak]

Clearly, I should go out of town for the weekend and miss watching the games more often.


----------



## Gulla (Oct 24, 2006)

loki44 said:
			
		

> What, Ronaldo only plays mid-week Champions League matches now?  Got burned by the guy 2 weeks in a row.



He burned me as well. At least I didn't make him Captain this week...

Håkon


----------



## PieAndDragon (Oct 24, 2006)

Nor me . Looks like a hamstring injury prevented him from joining the win against Liverpool.


----------



## Theron (Oct 24, 2006)

detomo said:
			
		

> Nor me . Looks like a hamstring injury prevented him from joining the win against Liverpool.




That just gave Ferdinand a chance to score a goal.


----------



## Deng (Oct 24, 2006)

Theron said:
			
		

> That just gave Ferdinand a chance to score a goal.




I think we all benefited from that one


----------



## loki44 (Oct 24, 2006)

detomo said:
			
		

> Nor me . Looks like a hamstring injury prevented him from joining the win against Liverpool.




Yeah, the same hamstring injury that prevented him from playing against Wigan but didn't keep him out of the FC Copenhagen match.  ManU didn't really need him vs. Wigan or Liverpool as it turned out so I guess it was a smart move to rest him.  Frustrating for me though!


----------



## Gulla (Oct 26, 2006)

I was fiddeling with the team yesterday and suddenly it hit me (I am slow sometimes, I know) that you really only need 11 players, and even can play nice formations like 5-5-0 og 2-5-3. All you need to do is select 11 players (your team) and then buy the 4 cheapest, "this guy would never play" for the rest. That way you can use more money on the playing team, and probably get a higher score (assuming that you manage to pick 11 players who do play, of cource).

So I wonder, it that how you do it, or do you (maybe foolishly) like me have a full team of potentially on the field players?


Håkon


----------



## PieAndDragon (Oct 26, 2006)

Its ok until players get hit by injury for just one week, or don't get selected due to a game in Europe, then your reserve players worth nothing sub in and earn nout. However I have seen people use this strategy very well.

My preferred tactic is 15 players who play, rotating who is in my 11 each week, depending on who they are facing. So away to Bolton probably means they are sitting on the bench.


----------



## loki44 (Oct 26, 2006)

Gulla said:
			
		

> and even can play nice formations like 5-5-0 og 2-5-3.




Do they allow 5-5-0?  I was thinking you have to play at least one forward.


----------



## Deng (Oct 26, 2006)

detomo said:
			
		

> However I have seen people use this strategy very well.




It wasn't me though    I started the last season like that and I never caught up the points I lost to detomo because of having subs that didn't play either when one of my first team was out.


----------



## Gulla (Oct 27, 2006)

loki44 said:
			
		

> Do they allow 5-5-0?  I was thinking you have to play at least one forward.



In theory you have to, but if that forward is the 7th choice (and not playing) he will be substituted by your first substitute, who will be your (fifth) star defender or midfielder. And you end up with 5-5-0. 

So it is possible if you (ab)use the substitution rules and have a team only consisting of 11 star players and 4 very cheap extras.

Håkon
who is currently debating if it is worse to have a nonplaying Ronaldo on the team or a playing (and high scoring) Ronaldo out of the team.


----------



## Theron (Oct 27, 2006)

Lovely.  I just checked and saw that Phil Neville (Everton) is doubtful for this weekend.  With Robby Savage already out serving a one game suspension, that leaves me on shaky ground.  Do I take a chance that Charles N'Zogbia will get a full game in or start looking for replacements?

Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Theron (Nov 27, 2006)

A heads-up:

There is mid-week play this week and not all teams are playing in the next round.  Time to shuffle those lineups to optimize your chances.


----------



## loki44 (Nov 28, 2006)

Theron said:
			
		

> A heads-up:
> 
> There is mid-week play this week and not all teams are playing in the next round.  Time to shuffle those lineups to optimize your chances.




Unless I'm  mistaken there's another screwy game week right behind that.

Oh, and, ahem, the Wanderers have taken the lead again.


----------



## Theron (Nov 28, 2006)

loki44 said:
			
		

> Unless I'm  mistaken there's another screwy game week right behind that.
> 
> Oh, and, ahem, the Wanderers have taken the lead again.




I'm just happy to still be in 3rd, given the month I've had.  Thank the powers-that-be for Everton's midfield; they're _this_ close to replacing the Gunners in my heart of hearts.

Saturday isn't too screwy.  Definitely not as bad as the mid-week.


----------



## Gulla (Nov 28, 2006)

Theron said:
			
		

> I'm just happy to still be in 3rd, given the month I've had.  Thank the powers-that-be for Everton's midfield; they're _this_ close to replacing the Gunners in my heart of hearts.



 Hey, just come on over. We don't bite (much)   

I seem to be chasing the form curve this season. I guess it's time for the big Wildcard next week (that is this weekend, I guess) as I hardly have anyone playing two games and now both Sorensen and Alonso are out for a little while. 

Every time I pick a player he seem to get injured. Maybe I should pick more ManU and Chelski players   

Håkon


----------



## loki44 (Nov 28, 2006)

Gulla said:
			
		

> Every time I pick a player he seem to get injured. Maybe I should pick more ManU and Chelski players




With Ronaldo and Saha doubtful for the next match I'm kind of screwed this gameweek.


----------



## Deng (Nov 28, 2006)

loki44 said:
			
		

> Oh, and, ahem, the Wanderers have taken the lead again.




Thanks for pointing that out   

I've had a really bad couple of weeks. I don't think I've got more than 40 points a week. I think my tactics have gone horribly wrong


----------



## PieAndDragon (Nov 29, 2006)

Deng said:
			
		

> Thanks for pointing that out
> 
> I've had a really bad couple of weeks. I don't think I've got more than 40 points a week. I think my tactics have gone horribly wrong




YOUR tactics have gone horribly wrong? Every time I transfer in a new player, they either get injured or stop playing in the first team


----------



## loki44 (Nov 29, 2006)

Looks like Young sat out Watford's match with Sheffield United so I'll have 3 big fat zeros in my starting roster this week if Ronaldo and Saha don't play.


----------



## Deng (Nov 29, 2006)

loki44 said:
			
		

> Looks like Young sat out Watford's match with Sheffield United so I'll have 3 big fat zeros in my starting roster this week if Ronaldo and Saha don't play.




I've got one, as I didn't check to see if my goalie was injured   I hope that's all though.


----------



## Deng (Nov 29, 2006)

detomo said:
			
		

> YOUR tactics have gone horribly wrong? Every time I transfer in a new player, they either get injured or stop playing in the first team




Next time I see you can you just give me a heads up on the players you are going to pick so I don't pick them as well


----------



## Theron (Nov 29, 2006)

Bocanegra's hurt, and none of my subs teams are playing today, so the absolute best I can hope for is production from the remainig ten.  And since Hughes is one of them, that's probably two that won't see play today.

Time to sit back and hope for the best.  Henry had a big game the last time he came back from an injury.


----------



## PieAndDragon (Dec 15, 2006)

Updated Standings. 

BoltonRoad Wanderers take the lead as Bostero FC make a strong showing. Approaching the halfway mark of the season.

848 BoltonRoad Wanderers [loki44]
835 Falling Magpies [Deng]
762 Cereal Donkeys [detomo]
743 FC Arkham [Theron]
743 Bostero FC [thud13x]
720 bythebar's 11 [Zamtap]
719 Håkons Engler [Gulla]
698 FC Fumble [ScyldSceafing]
644 AFC Hopeless [deGlove]
635 Estrogen FC [Wyn A'rienh]
623 FC Greyhawk United [johnsemlak]
621 Bright Crusaders [Malladin]
610 Kordek's Krushers [Ferret]


----------



## Theron (Dec 16, 2006)

I am now taking personal responsibility for injuries to the following players:

Thierry Henry
Phil Neville
Mikel Arteta
Charles N'Zogbia

All were on my squad at the time of their injuries.  I anticipate Rio Ferdinand, John Terry, and Jens Lehmann will suffer simultaneous cerebral hemmorhages this weekend.

EDIT:  John Terry - back trouble. Didn't play.  There goes my captain this week.   On the plus side, Arteta and Neville are back.


----------



## Ferret (Dec 17, 2006)

Last?! Last?! I spose thats what happens when you neglect it.... I don't know how to work it either so...eh. I've kind of given up.


----------



## loki44 (Dec 28, 2006)

Ferret said:
			
		

> Last?! Last?! I spose thats what happens when you neglect it.... I don't know how to work it either so...eh. I've kind of given up.




Don't give up yet!  Have you checked how your team is faring in the _Fantasy Cup_?  It just started two weeks ago and you get randomly paired up against another team each week until you lose.  Winners move on, sort of like the FA Cup.  If you have already won your first two matches you're still in.  Additionally, normal transfer penalties don't apply, so if you've given up on the Enworlders United league you can basically restock your team each week to compete in the Cup.


----------



## Theron (Dec 29, 2006)

And John Terry undergoes back surgery having provided me with precisely zero points during his tenure at FC Arkham.

Would anyone like to nominate my next victim?


----------



## PieAndDragon (Dec 29, 2006)

Theron said:
			
		

> Would anyone like to nominate my next victim?




ooh! ooh! Drogba please. Or Martins.


----------



## Theron (Dec 30, 2006)

detomo said:
			
		

> ooh! ooh! Drogba please. Or Martins.




I heard Mourinho may be putting Drogba at centre back this weekend to replace Terry.  That alone should be curse enough.


----------



## Theron (Dec 31, 2006)

Gary Neville is slated for surgery now.  My record continues.


----------



## Ferret (Dec 31, 2006)

Its kind of confusing I might still try this out.....

On the next one to get injured? Drogba sounds good to me 

Ah ha I've edited my team, I don't know exactly what I did but I did it. Hopefully I might come off the bottom now.


----------



## PieAndDragon (Dec 31, 2006)

Ferret, do you know about the wildcard option when you get to do transfers? It lets you transfer as many players as you want without cost, but useable once per season. 

The transfers option is 4th down on the right hand menu. Good luck!


----------



## PieAndDragon (Dec 31, 2006)

Updated Standings. End of Gameweek 21.

BoltonRoad Wanderers open up a large gap as the Donkeys come level with the floundering Magpies. Strong showings for Håkons Engler and the Bright Crusaders see both move up the table.

1099 	BoltonRoad Wanderers [loki44] 	
1005	Falling Magpies [Deng]
1005	Cereal Donkeys [detomo] 	
962 	Håkons Engler [Gulla]
943 	FC Arkham [Theron]
938 	Bostero FC [thud13x]	
918 	bythebar's 11 [Zamtap]	
864 	FC Fumble [ScyldSceafing] 	
769 	Bright Crusaders [Malladin]
761	AFC Hopeless [deGlove] 	
753 	FC Greyhawk United [johnsemlak]
745 	Estrogen FC [Wyn A'rienh]
733	Kordek's Krushers [Ferret]


----------



## Gulla (Jan 1, 2007)

Well, I did good in December, but it seems my luck/skills ended at new years   

Here's to less goals against Everton in 2007   

Håkon


----------



## Ferret (Jan 1, 2007)

detomo said:
			
		

> Ferret, do you know about the wildcard option when you get to do transfers? It lets you transfer as many players as you want without cost, but useable once per season.
> 
> The transfers option is 4th down on the right hand menu. Good luck!




I used that. Hopefully it was the right decision!


----------



## Theron (Jan 2, 2007)

Gulla said:
			
		

> Well, I did good in December, but it seems my luck/skills ended at new years
> 
> Here's to less goals against Everton in 2007
> 
> Håkon




I'm hoping to all that's right and holy that Aston Villa doesn't play Hughes tomorrow.  Because if he sits out, I get Doyle off the bench.

I knew I should've gone with a 3-4-3 today.


----------



## loki44 (Jan 18, 2007)

Looks like Watford and Blackburn have extra matches this week.  Slim pickins on those two teams though.


----------



## loki44 (Jan 30, 2007)

Just remembered this gameweek starts today.  Still a little time to make that last minute transfer.  Arsenal, Tottenham, Everton and Man City are all off this week.


----------



## Gulla (Jan 31, 2007)

loki44 said:
			
		

> Just remembered this gameweek starts today.  Still a little time to make that last minute transfer.  Arsenal, Tottenham, Everton and Man City are all off this week.



And with too many injuries and a team built around the Everton defence this looks like a bad round. Pompey managed to not let in any goals, at least, so I will get positive points. The only way to save this round are hattricks from both Anelka and Essien...

Håkon


----------



## loki44 (Feb 9, 2007)

Gulla said:
			
		

> And with too many injuries and a team built around the Everton defence this looks like a bad round.




And it should be a good week this go around if your team is still built around Everton's defense.  Both games are away, but they could fare a lot worse than Blackburn and Tottenham.  

Everton, Tottenham, Wigan and Watford all have two matches this week.  Is it worth taking 4 points off the board to make that extra transfer?


----------



## PieAndDragon (Feb 10, 2007)

Both of Everton's games look like home ones to me 

Don't think it is worth the four point to transfer in an extra man, unless it was someone you wanted anyway.

Good luck all (except the man ahead of me, that is)


----------



## loki44 (Feb 10, 2007)

detomo said:
			
		

> Both of Everton's games look like home ones to me




Ooops.  I always do that.  We usually list home and away in the opposite order here in the States.

I'm normally against taking points off the board but I've gone against my own advice twice now this year.


----------



## Gulla (Feb 11, 2007)

loki44 said:
			
		

> And it should be a good week this go around if your team is still built around Everton's defense.  Both games are away, but they could fare a lot worse than Blackburn and Tottenham.



It looks really nice, yes.

24 points on the 3 Everton defenders so far (including a captain), and one more match to go   

I've got 53 points now, and 5 players will play another match. Maybe I can get a new best round score, and close some of the gap to the lead.  I seem to be getting better at this as the season advances. Just watch out you there faaaaaar in the lead.

Håkon


----------



## PieAndDragon (Feb 22, 2007)

Remember that this weekend, Arsenal, Chelsea, Man City and Aston Villa all sit it out, with the other 16 teams playing.


----------



## loki44 (Feb 25, 2007)

detomo said:
			
		

> Remember that this weekend, Arsenal, Chelsea, Man City and Aston Villa all sit it out, with the other 16 teams playing.




Which doesn't bode well for me this week.  Next should be more favorable.

The Donkeys are gaining on me!  Time to run.


----------



## PieAndDragon (Feb 25, 2007)

loki44 said:
			
		

> The Donkeys are gaining on me!  Time to run.




You just stay right where you are! Cereal delivered straight to your door!


----------



## Gulla (Feb 25, 2007)

detomo said:
			
		

> Remember that this weekend, Arsenal, Chelsea, Man City and Aston Villa all sit it out, with the other 16 teams playing.



If only the stupid manager didn't go and use Naysmith (Yay! he's back!) and leave Stubbs out of the squad (Booo! I want a new manager!) this week had been tolerable. Now I'll only hope that the players from the four teams play (and well) next week.

I lost a little too much at the start to catch the top, but I seem to be gaining a little.

Håkon
Who really hate the performance of Gerrard this week (since he isn't in my team   )


----------



## Theron (Feb 26, 2007)

Gulla said:
			
		

> Who really hate the performance of Gerrard this week (since he isn't in my team   )




That's OK.  Now that he's my captain, I'm sure he'll be suffering a career-ending injury any day now.


----------



## Gulla (Feb 28, 2007)

*Argh!*

 

Why do the stupid English rules give a player a suspension in another tournament? I really had this team comming together now, and they go out and suspend my player just when I was hoping for double points.   

Well, not much to do about it, I guess. I was early in my transfer this week as well. I'll just be happy that I didn't have more than one of the "boxers" of the League Cup Final in the squad...

Håkon
for the first time in his life hoping that Chelsea will concede no goals (but they don't have to score any...)


----------



## loki44 (Apr 10, 2007)

Who's still in this thing?


----------



## Gulla (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm in, and it (unfortunately) seems like the two in front of me are too...

If only I can get lucky on all the double features next round I might be within striking distance from second place, but I lost a lot of my plans to stupid Kirkland not recovering in time for easter and John Carew going and injuring himself on the last training before easter. I guess I lost at least 15 points on that. I had to buy in replacements instead of buing Crouch (ouch, that hurt when I should have bought him, and replaced Kirkland instead   )

But I'm not giving up hope of climbing at least one place. And have a vague hope of finishing in the top 10.000 in the over all ranking.

Håkon


----------



## Theron (Apr 11, 2007)

loki44 said:
			
		

> Who's still in this thing?




Locked in what looks like a three-way battle for fifth at this point.  I'm afraid the top three are out of reach, barring a number of miracles, and fourth is a very long shot but I still have hopes for the fifth slot.


----------



## Gulla (Apr 14, 2007)

Anyone else done something stupid this round?

I debated with myself for a long time if I should buy Crouch (costing me 4 points) and after doing it a new dilemma of wether to make him captain. And now the stupid Liverpool manager starts him on the bench! I _really_ hate Liverpool FC (OK, so that's nothing new from a longtime Everton fan...)

Now I just hope some of the other Liverpool strikers get suspended and/or injured so Crouch will play at least one match...

Håkon
not happy with the start of this round


----------



## Ferret (Apr 14, 2007)

Wow, I'm not last? After not doing anything with them!? Yay!

But, uh, what sort of stuff do I what to do now?


----------



## Theron (Apr 16, 2007)

Gulla said:
			
		

> Anyone else done something stupid this round?
> 
> I debated with myself for a long time if I should buy Crouch (costing me 4 points) and after doing it a new dilemma of wether to make him captain. And now the stupid Liverpool manager starts him on the bench! I _really_ hate Liverpool FC (OK, so that's nothing new from a longtime Everton fan...)
> 
> ...




Well, Gerrard has barely produced since I bought him, so that might count, but hope springs eternal.

I was none too thrilled to find out Rio Ferdinand limped off from yesterday's FA Cup match with a groin injury.  I suspect my defensive line is going to be pretty weak this week unless Carvalho has a big game on Wednesday.


----------



## Gulla (Apr 18, 2007)

Theron said:
			
		

> Well, Gerrard has barely produced since I bought him, so that might count, but hope springs eternal.



Well seems you finally got your (unjust   ) reward for him.

To think that I "paid" 4 points to have Crouch and chose him as a captain over Fabregas is just heartrending. And I sold Berbatov to get him.

So I should have had 6 for Berbatov, 34 for Fabregas as a captain giving 40 points.

Instead I got -4 and +6 for Crouch as a captain and 17 still for Fabregas. for 19 points.

The _really_ frustrating part is that even with the 21 points ekstra I would only keep up, not gain anything. The second place seems to be slipping out of reach. Well, a CL-spot seems safe, and top-3 is ok.

Håkon


----------



## Theron (Apr 18, 2007)

Gulla said:
			
		

> Well seems you finally got your (unjust   ) reward for him.
> 
> To think that I "paid" 4 points to have Crouch and chose him as a captain over Fabregas is just heartrending. And I sold Berbatov to get him.
> 
> ...




I'm not sure yet (the table's still calculating and I've been home sick, so my math could be off) but I think I crept back up to 4th today.  Plus, since I was home sick, I got to watch the game live.   

I'm sure I'll take another tumble before its all over though.

EDIT:  Still in fifth...


----------



## Theron (Apr 21, 2007)

Theron said:
			
		

> I'm sure I'll take another tumble before its all over though.




And it took no time at all, it seems.  Gerrard on the bench today (Why Rafa, why?), Carragher with a yellow card twenty minutes in.


----------



## Theron (May 1, 2007)

Three weeks to go and a whole three points separate 4th through 6th place, with 7th only 33 behind.


----------



## Gulla (May 1, 2007)

Who still have their transfer wild-card left?

Seems now is the perfect time to fill the teams with as many Blackburn and Tottenham players as possible. Chealsky and ManU seem to be a bit too expensive, but I think I can get more than half the team with double games the next round. 

If only Everton could stop this stupid "letting in goals" they have been doing lately...

Håkon


----------



## loki44 (May 3, 2007)

Gulla said:
			
		

> Who still have their transfer wild-card left?




I used my wild card after the first or second gameweek to totally revamp my team.  I regretted it mid-season but I feel pretty good about my chances to win it all going down the stretch.  Fortunately the Donkeys got off to a slow start this year otherwise I'd be chasing them again.


----------



## Gulla (May 5, 2007)

Stupid Kean! Why on earth should he go and get injured in training before this week. I even had him as my Captain. Fortunately I caught the problem just a few hours before th close of week 37...

Now, who to put as captain. I need some serious scoring this week to have any glimmer of hope to catch second. Well, I guess I'll be content with third as well.

Håkon
coming back stronger next year.


----------



## Theron (May 5, 2007)

Gulla said:
			
		

> Stupid Kean! Why on earth should he go and get injured in training before this week. I even had him as my Captain. Fortunately I caught the problem just a few hours before th close of week 37...
> 
> Now, who to put as captain. I need some serious scoring this week to have any glimmer of hope to catch second. Well, I guess I'll be content with third as well.
> 
> ...




Thankfully, I read that Rafa was likely to rest Gerrard after the Chelsea match, so I didn't captain him this week (also, since Spurs play twice, I figure Berbatov's a safe bet for a few extra points).  I'll just be happy to qualify for Europe my first year in the League.


----------



## Gulla (May 6, 2007)

Theron said:
			
		

> Thankfully, I read that Rafa was likely to rest Gerrard after the Chelsea match, so I didn't captain him this week (also, since Spurs play twice, I figure Berbatov's a safe bet for a few extra points).  I'll just be happy to qualify for Europe my first year in the League.



Well, I'm hoping for a 1-0 for Chealsky today. That way we get a real match where Ferguson will use Ronaldo so I get my captainpoints twice for him. I was having serious trouble deciding between Berbatov and Ronaldo this week, and with the Donkeys selecting Berbatov I really hope he flops, even though I have him in the team as well   

So far this week is looking very good. If we could finish it now I have only 10 point to a secure Champions League place.

Håkon
*crossing fingers for a little more luck*


----------



## Theron (May 6, 2007)

Gulla said:
			
		

> Well, I'm hoping for a 1-0 for Chealsky today. That way we get a real match where Ferguson will use Ronaldo so I get my captainpoints twice for him. I was having serious trouble deciding between Berbatov and Ronaldo this week, and with the Donkeys selecting Berbatov I really hope he flops, even though I have him in the team as well
> 
> So far this week is looking very good. If we could finish it now I have only 10 point to a secure Champions League place.
> 
> ...




I think your luck ran out.  That was just a stupid penalty.


----------



## Gulla (May 9, 2007)

Theron said:
			
		

> I think your luck ran out.  That was just a stupid penalty.



Yep.

And how bad it ran out as well. After the league was decided Ronaldo (my captain for the week, stupid me) isn't even in the ManU squad against Chealsky, and Carric is warming the bench. And Chech isn't in the Chealsky squad. Blæh! 

Well. The only way to get that second place now seem to be a lot of goals for Keane and a red card for Berbatov in the tottenham match. I don't think I can gain more than 20 points in the last round, so a good match for Berbatov wil plave me securely in third.

The really bad taste of this third place is that I have made 2 mistakes that each have lost me far more than the 20 points I'm currently behind. The "Crouch-disaster" cost me most (almost 50 points, and I would have had time to get in some Blackburn players for the last 2 weeks). And then the two rounds where I could not really make up my mind about which captain to chose, and picked the wrong one each time.

Seems I am saving my luck for my D&D games   

Håkon


----------



## Theron (May 9, 2007)

Gulla said:
			
		

> Well. The only way to get that second place now seem to be a lot of goals for Keane and a red card for Berbatov in the tottenham match. I don't think I can gain more than 20 points in the last round, so a good match for Berbatov wil plave me securely in third.




I'd rather Berbatov have another good game, just to pad my margin on the 5th-7th place teams at this point.


----------



## loki44 (May 16, 2007)

Nice run at the end of the season Donkeys.  The Krushers also made a nice run out of the bottom of the table.  The Magpies certainly did fall though.  Thanks everyone who kept competing until the end.  I'm already looking forward to another exciting season in a few months.

Final Standings 
1 BoltonRoad Wanderers  [loki44] - That's me!   
2 Cereal Donkeys [detomo] 
3 Håkons Engler [Gulla]
4 FC Arkham [Theron]
5 Bostero FC [thud13x] 
6 bythebar's 11 [Zamtap] 
7 Falling Magpies [Deng]
8 FC Fumble [ScyldSceafing]
9 Kordek's Krushers [Ferret]
10 Bright Crusaders [Malladin]
11 FC Greyhawk United [johnsemlak]
12 AFC Hopeless [deGlove] 
13 Estrogen FC [Wyn A'rienh]


----------



## Mycanid (May 16, 2007)

btw loki44 - happy birthday!


----------



## loki44 (May 16, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> btw loki44 - happy birthday!




Thanks Myc.  Now I'm off to have some fun.....


----------



## Ferret (May 16, 2007)

Woo! All that lack of effort paid off!


----------



## PieAndDragon (May 17, 2007)

Yay! finally back on EnWorld after almost 2 months of not being able to log on!

A good finish to the season means that the Donkeys hold on to second place, but lose the Enworld UK Fantasy Football Trophy to the dastardly BoltonRoad Wanderers. Next year we'll be back.

Thanks all for joining our little league, and as loki44 says, we'll be back for more mayhem in a couple of months!

P.S. Any of you going to GenCon UK?


----------



## Gulla (May 17, 2007)

I'll be back!

(That is, I hope I can improve a position or two next year, and maybe do my reaserach before the first round instead of redesigning the team from scratch (with less money) in one of the early rounds.)

My congratulation to the donkeys who stubbornly stayed just out of reach, and of course to the Wanderers. 

Håkon


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2007)

I can't wait for next season.  I'll actually know what I'm doing in the opening month or two.  Best regards to all who made the chase for 4th exciting.


----------



## Ferret (May 18, 2007)

When and where?!


----------



## PieAndDragon (May 18, 2007)

Ferret said:
			
		

> When and where?!




Next season begins around mid-August, with the new league available around the end of July. I'll set up the new one around then.

Unless you mean GenCon UK, which is 30th Aug - 2nd Sept, in Reading. www.genconuk.com


----------



## Gulla (May 18, 2007)

If they haven't changed their Modus Operandi I think they will send out a reminder to the e-mail adress you supplied 2-4 weeks before the next season starts. That would be middle of August.

And _this_ season Everton will be Champs      

Håkon


----------

